# avença



## Between2mindsGeor

Preciso saber o significado em português ou a tradução ao espanhol da palavra avença, no contexto:
[...] debitando xxx à xxxx uma avença mensal nos termos a acordar...

O brigada!


----------



## Vanda

Vamos lá:
avença =  Acordo entre litigantes; ajuste. /   Importância paga por serviços durante certo prazo. / Quantia certa que se paga antecipadamente por conta de impostos de consumo, etc.


----------



## Vanda

dude, don't worry! É linguagem específica, difícil até na língua da gente, caso não tenhamos visto ou trabalhado no meio. De qualquer jeito, a gente vai tentando com definições linguisticas, até que os nativos socorram.


----------



## Between2mindsGeor

Muito obrigada Vanda! 
Braz-dude... comprendo que as minhas perguntas sejam apanhadas, disculpa, estou fazendo um trabalinho sobre impressas e as palavras são especificas demais.

Acho que não têm nativos (lussos) no forum, ne?


----------



## Brazilian dude

> comprendo que as minhas perguntas sejam apanhadas, disculpa,~


Ai, meu Deus, e isto o que será?



> Acho que não têm nativos (lussos) no forum, ne?


Lusso quer dizer luxo/lujo em italiano. Acho que você quer dizer luso.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Vanda

Sim, temos sim e são excelentes! É que é fim de semana (estão descansando ). Você verá que amanhã eles pintam por aqui. Mas também refiro-me aos espanhóis (sei que sua língua é espanhol), mas digo dos termos usados em Espanha que devem ser diferentes dos usados na Argentina. Digo isto por causa de alguns termos lusos (armazenista, por exemplo) que não são conhecidos por nós do lado de cá do oceano.
De qualquer modo,avença é linguagem jurídica, a definição em pt é a mesma. Agora qual o termo legal espanhol... são outros quinhentos!

Dude, repare que ela é argentina. O português dela deve ser mais ou menos como o meu espanhol.


----------



## Between2mindsGeor

Meu espanhol é tão bom quanto meu português-brasileiro. Estudei por quatro anos e já não lembro as palavras. Só estou tentando falar certo.
Apanhado não é certo... disculpa de novo... eu quiz falar "difficult"

Outra pergunta "difficult"
... manifestando, entretanto, o sócio xxxx que fique exarado em acta que só concorda para não ser o mau da fita...

That doesn't sound very professional.. does it mean something like... he agrees because he doesn't want to seem the bad guy ??????

HELP!


----------



## Brazilian dude

O mau da fita?  Hahahaha.  Que que é isso, meu Deus do céu?

Difficult = difícil, complicado, complexo.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Between2mindsGeor

Disculpa, meu espanhol da Espanha não é tão bom quanto meu português-brasileiro.


----------



## Vanda

Between ai ai ai .... que nome comprido você arrumou!  

Mais tarde seu tópico provavelmente será dividido ok? Uma das regras e´que  se deve ter um tópico para cada pergunta. Isto é só para facilitar consulta por terceiros, uma vez que o fórum está ligado aos dicionários.  

Vamos lá:
exarar - Consignar ou registrar por escrito; lavrar/ Abrir, lavrar, talhar, lapidar, gravar. 


> manifestando, entretanto, o sócio xxxx que fique exarado em acta que só concorda para não ser o mau da fita...


 
Então o que ele diz é que ... *fique registrado em ata*....(Agora o termo em espanhol é com você). 
E sim, como ele não quer bancar/ ficar sendo o *bad guy* he's agreeing to whatever... 
Apesar de parecer muito coloquial, o documento parece ser uma ata, e portanto, deve-se registrar o que foi realmente dito. Fica tudo certo.

Pode escrever em espanhol, português ou portunhol (como eu), que vamos tentar ajudar no possível. Quando quiser, ajudamos seu texto em pt também.


----------



## Between2mindsGeor

Thanks to both of you...
You've been of great help.

Ya he apuntado que no puedo preguntar mas de una cosa en un mismo post.... prometo abrir un nuevo thread para la próxima pregunta!

Acho estranho (esquisito?) que numa acta se registre o que foi dito. A idéia no espanhol, o que estou tentado traduzir, é que fique o mais certo possível num contexto legal espanhol.

Brigada e até mais.


----------



## Brazilian dude

> Acho estranho (esquisito?) que numa acta se registre o que foi dito.


Mas esse é o propósito de uma ata, não?

Brazilian dude


----------



## Porteño

Hoi para todos!
Estou procurando uma tradução para essa palavra pois não achei nemhuma no diccionário Novo Michaelis nem no WR que fica bem no siguiente contexto:

Instrumento Particular de Prestação de Serviços, Fornecimento e Outras Avenças

Minha tentativa:

_Private Instrument for the Provision of Services, Supplies and Other Agreements._

Necesito alguma ajuda por favor.

Saúde!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Porteño said:


> _Private Instrument for the Provision of Services, Supplies and Other Agreements._


 A mim me parece correto. Eu deixaria essa tradução.


----------



## Porteño

WhoSoyEu said:


> A mim me parece correto. Eu deixaria essa tradução.


 
Muito obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

Porteño said:


> Instrumento Particular de Prestação de Serviços, Fornecimento e Outras Avenças
> 
> Minha tentativa:
> 
> _Private Instrument for the Provision of Services, Supplies and Other Agreements._


 
A *avença* é uma modalidade do contrato de prestação de serviços em que estes são remunerados mediante uma quantia fixa periódica (geralmente mensal), quer dizer, em vez dos serviços serem pagos à peça, o avençado recebe regularmente um pagamento fixo, que lhe é devido independentemente do volume e da natureza dos serviços prestados.

Que eu saiba, em inglês não existe termo específico para esta modalidade de prestação de serviços. Creio, por isso, que a tradução por '_agreement_' está correcta.


----------



## Porteño

Carfer said:


> A *avença* é uma modalidade do contrato de prestação de serviços em que estes são remunerados mediante uma quantia fixa periódica (geralmente mensal), quer dizer, em vez dos serviços serem pagos à peça, o avençado recebe regularmente um pagamento fixo, que lhe é devido independentemente do volume e da natureza dos serviços prestados.





Carfer said:


> Que eu saiba, em inglês não existe termo específico para esta modalidade de prestação de serviços. Creio, por isso, que a tradução por '_agreement_' está correcta.


 
You are right. The only 'contract' of that kind that I know of in the UK is called a 'retainer' and is commonly used for lawyers' services. Companies particularly may want to retain several lawyers for specific services, thus making them always available when needed, although the payments continue whether the lawyers does any work or not. Some other professions also make this kind of arrangement. To the best of my knowledge it is never on paper as a formal contract, but rather a 'gentlemens' agreement' between the parties. A very long time ago I had a deal like that as a male fashion model. I was duly paid for a full year but never actually worked once! Great, wasn't it?


----------



## Carfer

Porteño said:


> You are right. The only 'contract' of that kind that I know of in the UK is called a 'retainer' and is commonly used for lawyers' services. Companies particularly may want to retain several lawyers for specific services, thus making them always available when needed, although the payments continue whether the lawyers does any work or not. Some other professions also make this kind of arrangement. To the best of my knowledge it is never on paper as a formal contract, but rather a 'gentlemens' agreement' between the parties. A very long time ago I had a deal like that as a male fashion model. I was duly paid for a full year but never actually worked once! Great, wasn't it?​




Thank you, Porteño, I'll add that one to my '_portfolio_'

P.S. I checked Barron's and it defines *Retainer* as _compensation paid in advance to an attorney for services to be performed in a specific case. A retainer may be the whole sum to be charged (plus expenses) but more often is a deposit, with the attorney furnishing a periodic or final statement of how much the client owes for services rendered._
Well, that we call *'provisão*' (fem.), which splits into _provisão para honorários_ (an advance on the lawyer's fees only) and  _provisão para despesas _ (an advance on expenses). The statement we call *'nota de honorários'* or *'nota de honorários e despesas'. *So it seems that, according to _Barron's_,  '_retainer_' doesn't equal '_avença_'. _Cambridge ALD_ gives the same definition.​


----------



## Porteño

Precisely, as I said, it is not a true equivalent and, as you mention, in many cases, a final settlement is made when the tasks have been completed. However, this is not always the case, since (as I mentioned) many companies retain lawyers for 'eventual' services that may or not ever transpire. It is simple a method of ensuring you have a 'captive' lawyer (perhaps specialised in some specific field) available should you ever need him/her. In the personal case I referred to, there was no question of a final fee, the company simply wanted to have my exclusive services in case they decided to use them, which in fact they never did. However, and this does not necessarily apply to the case of a lawyer, I was precluded from modelling for anybody else during the period of one year.


----------

